

Why Google Should Buy Palm - tjakab
http://gizmodo.com/5491521/why-google-should-buy-palm

======
aresant
"PALM's cash, cash equivalents and short-term investments balance was $591.9
million at the end of the third quarter of fiscal year 2010."

They are burning through cash right now, but with a market cap now just shy of
$700m I think a buyout is reasonable . . .

